# Question On C-Band



## bsr2002 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

I have an ultrasat receiver and a 30" Fortecstar Dish. My question is what is the least diameter amount needed for a C-band Dish and could I use my Ultrasat receiver to pick up C-band as well or do I need to get a C-band receiver?

Thanks Ben


----------



## Toklat (Jul 6, 2005)

A number of years ago I had a patio mount 4 foot dish that was satisfactory for some C-band birds. The location then was near Portland, Oregon. With your South Texas location that size dish may work OK for you. 

At present I only have 6 foot dish at my Alaska location, 56 degrees Latitude. I have ordered a 10 foot dish as the 6 foot is marginal to say the best. However having just gone to 4DTV, the 6 foot dish does give great pictures on about half the digi channels but absolutely no picture at all on the other half. C-band analog is just about worthless on a few of the channels I would try to watch. It will be interesting to see if the 10 foot one gets C-band analog clear enough to watch.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

The 10' will work great, 8.5' is 2 degree compliant 6' is not, this is why you are having problems with many feeds, you are getting adjacent satellite iinterference from neighbouring birds this tends to happen only when one is using a under sized reflector.


----------

